# Zipp tires



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Who makes zipps tires, is it Kenda? Love them.:thumbsup:


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Vittoria


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

Like CXWrench mentioned, they're made by Vittoria ( Lyon Tire in Thailand).

Kendas are by Challenge.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks


----------

